# Neck radius and slide playing



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a brass finger slide that is curved to match neck radius and it's pretty good for that -- less good for slants. My preferred slide these days is straight but I have to be very careful playing the high E string because otherwise it tends to buzz and clack.

Anyone here with more than two guitars to check on have experience playing slide on low/no radius or flat necks versus the more usual radius on, say, a tele?


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I never put a lot of thought into the radius, but I've always preferred playing slide on my humbucker guitars, which now that I think about it, both have a radius of 12". The action on those are still quite low, yet I'm still able to get much cleaner slide playing on the bottom strings of them as opposed to my strats (two 9.5", one 10")


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Yeah, a large radius would hold some advantages over flat for single-note playing and over small radius for >two-note playing. Do parlour guitars generally have a large radius?


----------

